# Robber Fly and Mosquito (full)



## Travis F (Aug 17, 2010)

Again, just sharing some images. These were taken a few years ago but I have always kind of liked them....

1 - Robber fly. Saw this guy sucking on a housefly while at a park/playgound with my daughter. I didn't have a flash with me so hence the shallow depth of field.






2 - Mosquito. This little guy had just made a little bump on my poor arm. I decided to get a picture before having my revenge! 





Thanks for looking,
Travis


----------



## Travis F (Aug 17, 2010)

Oops, let's try one of the Robber Fly that actually has something in focus....:blushing:






Travis


----------



## NateS (Aug 17, 2010)

First one is way off (as you seem to have realized) but I like the mosquito picture.  Last one is too shallow DOF for my tastes...looks like nothing is too sharp...but understand not having a flash and the problems that can present.


----------



## Travis F (Aug 17, 2010)

NateS said:


> First one is way off (as you seem to have realized) but I like the mosquito picture. Last one is too shallow DOF for my tastes...looks like nothing is too sharp...but understand not having a flash and the problems that can present.


 
Yep, totally agree! I was going to delete it but then I thought, maybe it has merit for those that have never seen a Robber in action. It was a first for me, so maybe that's why I have held on to it. I never knew bugs sucked the guts out of other bugs!

That darned shallow depth of field with macro and no flash, what'cha gonna do....?

Thanks for commenting and looking,
Travis


----------



## NateS (Aug 17, 2010)

Travis F said:


> NateS said:
> 
> 
> > First one is way off (as you seem to have realized) but I like the mosquito picture. Last one is too shallow DOF for my tastes...looks like nothing is too sharp...but understand not having a flash and the problems that can present.
> ...



Yeah, Robbers eat a lot.  I've shot them a lot in the past and more often than not they are always eating another bug.  Even heard reports of larger robber flies trying to attack and eat hummingbirds.


----------

